# Pics from the new starter set



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks to the guys at the Waaaagh! for this pic:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

all i can say is that im going to get this still :laugh: 

good find where did you get it from?


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Hehe Those Deff-Koptas look sweet! I love how they have spiky bits and blades on the uh... blades. Not to Keen on that paintjob though. Where's the red? 
(embracing my inner Ork :mrgreen: )


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

damned decent i'd say, especially for a starter box. that warboss is especially nice.

This might be worth a look to:









The box art, courtesy of warseer.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

lots of pics of the new minis in the new rulebook, thats where that photo is from.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Intially I was thinking they aren't that stunning, then I thought about what we got in the 3rd edition box and realized these are bloody amazing for a starter box. Good times to be a new player I'd say, although my Ork mate is gonna want a couple of these for certain. :grin:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah. i can't wait to see the marines in the box. if they look this good, i'll probably pick one up for my club.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

You know whats awesome? I started collecting Orks after my Space Marines before I started hearing about the new started set. I think I may grab a couple of starters just to get some Deff Koptas! How much is it going to be? Does anyone know?


----------



## Krieg Commissar (May 26, 2008)

Why would the Orks put all of the blades and pointy killy pieces on the reverse edge of the Deff-Koptas blades? They wouldn't hit anything like that. That being said it does make them look cool.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I figured I'd be picking up the box purely for the dreadnought and terminators-- First Company assets are the one area I'm lacking for my Lions Rampant. Having the Orks, which I'm sure will get traded to an Ork player for his Space Marines or something, is just sort of a bonus. I'm hoping the Captain in the box looks like the one in the cover art-- I really like the details on his armor.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

you could use the orky bits as detail stuff on your space marines.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, I'm more than willing to trade marines for orks ;-)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Deff Kopters look cool but the Ork standing next to them isn't so great imho. He looks very one part to me. I'm desperatly hoping that the SM's arn't the same.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am getting a starter set and trading the marines too lol.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I'm afraid the warboss won't look that good and I'd probably just end up making him a nob.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

At least the boss' arms are out. Means they;ll be easy to chop/replace/repose

I don;t care much, so long as it;s plastic I can do whatever I want to it.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, thats true. It's always nice to tweak plastic models, they're easy to do. ^_^


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I think I heard somewhere the starter set is coming with a dreadnought..........:wink:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

It sure is, here's a picture of it.









Multi-melta, stormbolter and dreadnought close combat weapon.


----------



## freepizza (May 23, 2008)

Pics of sprues from BOS.


http://bp0.blogger.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/SFRj6xXfAlI/AAAAAAAABxA/bAhsq8rnymU/s1600-h/BGD2008-01.jpg

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/06/news-games-day-baltimore-2008.html

Right arm looks to be a one piece deal...


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

what you get a dreadnought and termies:good:
i didn'y know that i need to put a deposit down for another kit:crazy:
and also how many termies and dreadnouhts are in the box??


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

five termis, one dreadnought.


----------

